# Potato skin pulp uses.....?



## haroldathampton (Nov 5, 2011)

I made potato skins tonight and I usually throw out the potato pulp that is left over.  Do you have any ideas that I can use for the pulp?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 5, 2011)

You did WHAT??  Why would you throw out the best part?

Mix with sour cream and cheese, some bacon bits.  Make pancakes.  Mashed potatoes.  Butter and s&p.  Chives and cream of something.


----------



## haroldathampton (Nov 5, 2011)

That was before when I was younger and didn't watch every food dollar.  



Dawgluver said:


> You did WHAT??  Why would you throw out the best part?


----------



## Hammster (Nov 5, 2011)

Potato pancakes come to mind.


----------



## niquejim (Nov 5, 2011)

gnocchi...yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmm


----------

